

Millions of Dogecoin stolen in Christmas hack - pearjuice
http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/26/5244604/millions-of-dogecoin-stolen-in-christmas-hack

======
pastpartisan
hackers steal 11 million virtual dog meme coins

the truth is stranger than fiction

